# cigar caddy foam cleaning.



## sqhertz (Jul 9, 2008)

oh man, its been a while. right after i sold my beads and whatever i had left , i kinda got out of cigar smoking....untill recently. ive been having the urge to light up a taboo HSG or twist or even a good maduro. so im breaking out the 5 stick cigar caddy and maybe making the trip to the b&m. ive made it back up the slope , but i know ill go tumbling down again. 

anyways , the foam inserts in my caddy have an unpleasant smell to them. i was wondering what i could use to clean it up. i have already pulled them out and have them sitting in the open air , but that hasnt done much. any suggestions?

also , do the seals on the cigar caddys need to be maintained so they dont dry out? 

thanks.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

sqhertz said:


> oh man, its been a while. right after i sold my beads and whatever i had left , i kinda got out of cigar smoking....untill recently. ive been having the urge to light up a taboo HSG or twist or even a good maduro. so im breaking out the 5 stick cigar caddy and maybe making the trip to the b&m. ive made it back up the slope , but i know ill go tumbling down again.
> 
> anyways , the foam inserts in my caddy have an unpleasant smell to them. i was wondering what i could use to clean it up. i have already pulled them out and have them sitting in the open air , but that hasnt done much. any suggestions?
> 
> ...


I would try to just wash them out good with some distilled water. Any soap flavor might be hard to get out of the foam. Its like once you use soap on a sponge, every time you get it wet, there is still some soap there that foams up.

Does the caddy just have one of those black rubber rings on it? If they are dried out, they will half a white chalky residue on them. On my ammo cans I use some light 3 in 1 oil on them, but that shouldn't be around your cigars. Maybe a little dab of vegetable oil on your finger and run it around the seal. I wouldn't do that unless you are seeing a chalky build up on it. Otherwise you should be good to go.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

There has to be a reason it smells. since it hasnt been opened in a long time with damp, dark and no light....sounds like mildew and moldy. I would invest in a new one and not risk it. I cant think of getting mildew out of a sponge environment without harsh chemicals. Just not worth the risk using it IMO.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> There has to be a reason it smells. since it hasnt been opened in a long time with damp, dark and no light....sounds like mildew and moldy. I would invest in a new one and not risk it. I cant think of getting mildew out of a sponge environment without harsh chemicals. Just not worth the risk using it IMO.


Agreed. Yeah, you might be able to get rid of whatever is causing the smell, but do you want to chance it? If necessary, purchase a boveda pack for the herfidor and call it day.


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> There has to be a reason it smells. since it hasnt been opened in a long time with damp, dark and no light....sounds like mildew and moldy. I would invest in a new one and not risk it. I cant think of getting mildew out of a sponge environment without harsh chemicals. Just not worth the risk using it IMO.


 I would have to agree, not worth the risk. And for the price of a small travel humi you can get a new one with no worries attached to it.


----------



## sqhertz (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks guys. i dont think its mold/mildew since ive never stored it with any type of humidification. i did have a pipe in there and that left a 'burnt' smell. 

leaving the foams out over night helped some , but its still present. i mean , it does give me a reason to get the 15 count that i wanted , but... that slope is VERY steep lol.


----------



## emk (May 4, 2009)

Use the caddy w/o the foam. You will fit more cigars in.
Don't worry about all of the flavors "marrying" to cause a bland blend. That would take years to happen.


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

Buy a new one if you want, but don't throw the old one just because the foam smells "funny". Soak the foam inserts in water with a little of your favorite booze, i.e.. Scotch, bourbon, vodka, you get the picture, then rinse em and dry em off. Ta-da, good as new. Throw it away... jeez fellas, come on now!:crazy:


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just throw the foam out... Your caddy will hold more smokes with out it... Besides you don't need the foam anyway!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Mine had a funky smell, I just left it open for a few days and it was fine. Either that or as others have said, toss the foam.


----------

